# Selling human "baby" milk?



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I wasn't sure what the mods would think if I put the other b-word in there LOL, but I mean the milk that human mothers produce for their human babies to drink (in case the title isn't clear).

I'm pumping my milk for my 5-month old DS, and I'm an overproducer - essentially human babies drink approx 24 ounces a day, and I produce around 60 a day . My freezers are full to bursting with bagged milk. 

I found an organization that would not only accept "donated" milk, but would reimburse $300 towards the cost of my pump with a minimum donation...but it was a one-time reimbursement and I reached that minimum in the first 2 shipments I sent them. I can keep donating milk to them, I'm just not going to get any kind of reimbursement for it anymore :shrug:. 

I do realize there are places I can donate my milk to, and I'm NOT asking for milk banks/etc. Hate to be blunt, but the bags I use to store the milk aren't free, and because it takes up all my freezer space my ability to take advantage of meat sales to stock up has been eliminated - which means I'm seeing much higher grocery bills for my family. So its costing me $$$$ to bag and store my milk, and I'd like to get at least some $ back out of it.

That all said, if you're still reading :happy2:....do any of you know the best outlets to SELL human milk? Private sales ARE legal, its just a matter of figuring out where to advertize and where I'll get the most $ for my milk.

Thanks!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> its just a matter of figuring out where to advertize and where I'll get the most $ for my milk


Adoption agencies?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

You could whip up a batch of cheese..... 

BTY, the word is "breast" and it is a perfectly acceptable word to use, especially in this context.


----------



## AJohnston (Aug 17, 2012)

Hmm, I don't know of a real market for this. If you have friends or a network of people with small children, you can "donate" the milk to them. Accepting donations from them in return is perfectly legal.  You just can't set your own price.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

bluemoonluck said:


> I wasn't sure what the mods would think if I put the other b-word in there LOL, but I mean the milk that human mothers produce for their human babies to drink (in case the title isn't clear).
> 
> *Good job!*
> 
> ...


What comes to mind are hospitals, Dr's, and breastfeeding organizations. Most would have connections to women who are having difficulty with not producing or producing not enough breast milk. Are there young mother groups local to you? I don't know if I would advertise on CL, unless you only met individuals at very public places... Does your milk have to be tested or anything? I hadn't heard about selling human baby milk, so wondered.

I was contacted by a gal last year whose good friend was in the hospital with her newborn. The baby couldn't tolerate anything but mother's milk and her mother couldn't produce enough. If I knew there was a local source such as this, complying with whatever laws/regs, I'd have referred that gal in a moment to her! As it was, I was asked to refer to a goat farmer for fresh goats' milk :shocked: Here, you have to be licensed and she was having a tough time finding a source.


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

I donated milk with both of my children. I was in the Military at the time so pumping was the only way to get milk for my babies during the workdays. Well that made my supply skyrocket and I got close to 80!! oz per day. I quickly filled 2 deep freezers plus my regular freezer. I knew I needed to do something or my milk would go to waste! I found a wonderful mother who had recently adopted a baby who wanted the milk. All I asked in return was enough breast milk bags to replace those she took that were full of milk. It worked out great and her baby was exclusively on my breast milk for 10 months, just like mine was  I know it seems like it would be nice to be paid for the milk, but it didn't cost anything to make....so if you can find someone in need I would suggest donating it in return for reimbursement or replacement of the bags used in collecting it. I got so much happiness from knowing my extra milk was giving another baby what she needed to grow and thrive...no amount of money can give that awesome feeling! Congrats on being so successful with breastfeeding


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I would imagine the same laws and regulations would apply as do for to any raw milk.


----------



## downsized (Aug 28, 2012)

Baby Gaga may still be in business (they make breast milk icecream in the UK) Authorities confiscate breast milk ice cream - CBS News


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Neonatal intensive care units in hospitals where they have drug addicted babies? Their mothers are not allowed to breast feed and the babies are needing the milk, so unless they can find human milk their only option is goat's milk. The babies need the human immunities provided by a human mother's milk. My nephew and his wife lost 2 babies in the NICU. Not drug addicted, just extremely preemie, weighing in at 1 pound 13 ounces each. But while we were there, (13 days and 14 days, respectively), we saw so many sad little babies who they were having problems getting the milk for. You would be a real hero to some of these babies and the hospital might provide the bags or any other supplies you might need.


----------



## Bluegrasslady (Jul 11, 2012)

Check out www.onlythebreast.com:). It is website for women looking to buy and sell breast milk. Also, you could try posting on Craigslist, believe it or not some women are doing that. It's too bad the donation programs don't furnish the freezer bags for you especially since mothers give away the milk to them and they turn around and charge up to three dollars an ounce to the families that need it.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

If you dont mind "donating" the milk to free up some space a good place to try would be to clinics that take in babies born with addictions. They could use all the healthy stuff they can get!
Just call them and tell them you would be happy to donate if they can supply the bags 


I would call hospitals and ask. There are many mothers out there who can not feed their babies due to some complication or another..


----------

